
The lies Comcast allegedly told customers to hide full cost of service - el_duderino
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/01/the-lies-comcast-allegedly-told-customers-to-hide-full-cost-of-service/
======
deogeo
Comcast might have to give _refunds_? The Law sure can be harsh. Hopefully
this severe punishment will make them think twice before committing large-
scale fraud again.

